# legal or not legal



## greenheadhunter (Aug 26, 2005)

i have a wheat field in my back yard and i cut a square and a couple rows in it. i havent baited it at all but the thre is alot of doves. i plan to hunt it thru, legal or not. that stuped book doent do crap, it doesent explain any thing


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

> that stuped book doent do crap, it doesent explain any thing


I would suggest calling the Game and Fish department if there is something that you are unsure about.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I'd say it's legal.....we hunt standing corn all the time for deer and standing corn for pheasants and hide in it for duck hunting. As long as the field was worked as a normal farming pratice, it's legal. If you worked it just to draw the doves in, it may not be.


----------

